# ISO cold cucumber soup recipe



## menumaker (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone got a really good cucumber soup recipe that is T&T please. I have now used all my refrigerator space on making the wonderful pickles that was posted on DC recently ( Thank you Steve Kroll ) If not, I'll experiment and see how it goes


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 22, 2014)

I like this recipe:

Chilled Cucumber Yogurt Soup Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I leave out the olive oil and use 1/2 c buttermilk and cut the amount of yogurt to 1-1/2 c. I also seed the cucumber and let it drain in a sieve for at least 45 minutes after grating it. I adjust the amount of mint to about 1/2 the amount of dill or skip the mint all together. I also add some salted peanuts when serving. Chill for 4 hours, serve in a bowl that has a bowl of crushed ice under it.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep, that sounds yummy CWS, thanks


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 22, 2014)

I saw Hubert Keller make this on his show and thought it looked really good.  Haven't tried it yet but I will say the recipes of his I have tried have always been good. 

http://www.hubertkeller.com/recipes/pdf/Hubert-Keller-Chef-Recipes-203-C.pdf


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 22, 2014)

I've made this recipe a couple of times. It's creamy and delicious, and the flavor is somewhat reminiscent of Greek tzatziki sauce.

Cold Cucumber Soup with Yogurt and Dill Recipe - Andrew Zimmern | Food & Wine


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 22, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I've made this recipe a couple of times. It's creamy and delicious, and the flavor is somewhat reminiscent of Greek tzatziki sauce.
> 
> Cold Cucumber Soup with Yogurt and Dill Recipe - Andrew Zimmern | Food & Wine



Now I'm totally inspired to make cucumber soup. I love tzatziki. I don't care for tarragon, though. I put mint in my tzatziki. I think I'll replace some of the tarragon with mint. Yum


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 22, 2014)

With the amount of cukes we seem to be getting ready for.... I think we might be trying some soup too.


----------



## menumaker (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Guys.......looks like we got ourselves a winner!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Steve. I picked about 20 lbs of cucumber yesterday from the garden.
I also pick about the same amount of tomatoes every other day.
Been giving most of it away.

The soup sounds great. Easy too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 23, 2014)

It's hot, I don't feel like cooking, so I'm going to make this:
Cucumber salsa 
[FONT=&quot]2 cups finely chopped seeded peeled cucumber
1/2 cup finely chopped seeded tomato
1/4 cup chopped red onion
2 Tbsp minced fresh parsley
1 jalepeno pepper, seeded and chopped
4-1/2 tsp minced fresh cilantro
1 garlic clove, minced or pressed
1/4 c reduced-fat sour cream ( I would Use Greek yogurt instead of sour cream)
1-1/2 tsp lemon juice
1-1/2 tsp lime juice
1/4 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp seasoned salt

Into a cold cucumber soup (using buttermilk and yogurt). I'll grate the cucumber rather than chop it.

 [/FONT]


----------



## menumaker (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey gang,
I made that cold cucumber soup that a couple of you recommended for some of our French friends yesterday as a first course for lunch.
They loved it and asked for the recipe. Now, when the French ask you for 'the recipe' you know it had to be good. It's probably the finest complement they can give you here in France. Thanks Team.............I bigged up DC. Wasn't I good??


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2014)

Which recipe did you prepare, menumaker? I think I need to make some vanilla oil...


----------



## menumaker (Jul 27, 2014)

I went with this one simply because I had the ingredients to hand but I took your idea CWS and grated the Cucumbers instead of chopping them before blitzing  I also went with mint instead of Dill only because I am using my Dill a lot with the pickles at the moment and fancied a change. I made tiny cucumber dice and red onion which I served separately as a garnish that they could help themselves to.

Cold Cucumber Soup with Yogurt and Dill Recipe - Andrew Zimmern | Food & Wine

What's with the vanilla oil......? I put a couple of pods in a glass phial, fill up with brandy or rum, stopper them and leave for a couple of months. Instant Vanilla essence!!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 28, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Which recipe did you prepare, menumaker? I think I need to make some vanilla oil...


 
Me too.  I am definitely going to make that soup soon.  

When I was looking for the link, I noticed his gruyere cheese puffs with the tomato-cumin-roasted garlic sauce.  That's going to get made soon as well.  In fact, since I couldn't find the sauce recipe anywhere except in the table of contents preview panel from his cookbook "The Cuisine of Hubert Keller," I ended up ordering it.  Got one in mint condition for just over $20, including S and H, and it's even got an autograph, though it's personalized to the original owner.  Quite a few interesting looking recipes in it.


----------

